# Help !Tire size 17" ralleys ?



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Brent ordered 17" ralley wheels from year one for his 68 GTO.
Ordered 8" for front and 9s for the rear.
I know this topic has been beat to death before but I am going to ask any way.
It's time to order tires, he wants red lines, and they ain't exactly cheap so we don't want to make a mistake on the size. I did the wheel calculator on Discount tire and it said we could go up to a 235/55. We would like to put on the highest tire possible without having rubbing issues. Brent has adjustable QA1 coil overs on all 4 corners so we will be able to raise and lower as needed.
Just wondering if anyone is running the 17s on their 68 and what size tire they came up with. Also Diamond back tires seems to have a good selection of sizes in the red lines, anyone dealt with them before ?
Any and all opinions will be greatly appreciated. :cheers

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

On my '67, 255/40's fit the rear 9" rims with no clearance issues at all. 275/40's were really tight, and would need trimming to run. Even with the 255's, the tire is about as wide as the rim. I wouldn't put a 235 on a 9" rim, as the tread will be significantly narrower than the rim. The 235 should do OK on the 8's. 

As far as Diamondback, they are great. They use name brand tires and vulcanize redlines (or whitewalls, etc) on the sidewall. I have run their tires on cars and motorcycles, and they have been great. I planning on going with the Nitto 555 redlines on my car.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

+1 on diamondback


----------



## GT Bill (Apr 7, 2011)

I really like your wheel/tire choice on your '67. how about sharing some specs.?
They would look good on a '69 as well.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

GT Bill said:


> I really like your wheel/tire choice on your '67. how about sharing some specs.?
> They would look good on a '69 as well.


The wheels are US Mags Bandits (U109) and the rears are 17 X 9 (5.25" BS) and the fronts are 17 X 8's (4.5" BS). I got the from elitewheels on ebay. 

I am going to run Pontiac center caps on them. I have test fitted the original PMD style cap and a later aluminum arrowhead cap on them. Both look great. I chose these over the Year One wheels mainly because I like the outer lip style and bigger open "windows" in the wheels better. They look like more of an updated Rallye II to me rather than a bigger, stock looking Rallye II. Here's a few pics of them with the caps added. I am on the fence about whether I want to leave the painted painted part black or paint them charcoal like factory ones. My initial plan was to paint them charcoal, but after seeing the black on a black car, I dunno...


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*rims*

I like that Pontiac arrowhead on the centercap, I'm running some originals on mine (that style came out in '73 I believe for the Rally II's). Seems a little classier than the PMD's (in my opinion) on that style rim.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

+1 on the arrowhead center caps and I would NOT repaint the wheels. They look great as is.


----------

